
Boosting Email Engagement and Conversion with Send Time Optimization - roseway4
https://www.sparkpost.com/blog/boosting-email-engagement-conversion-send-time-optimization/
======
roseway4
I had a lot of fun writing this post. Data munging was done with Apache Spark
and analysis with Python pandas. While I can't provide the code, hopefully the
post includes enough recipe detail to follow along.

